

Swiftype (YC W12) Raises $7.5M From NEA To Develop A Smarter Search Engine - redm
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/27/swiftype-raises-7-5m-from-nea-to-develop-a-smarter-search-engine-for-web-and-mobile-sites/

======
heyadayo
This is one of those ideas that, in retrospect, seems incredibly good and
shockingly obvious.

Seems like the challenge is at least 50% UI, and building a product that helps
surface visitor intent really easily.

~~~
qhoxie
This is definitely true. We frequently talk about the real challenge in all of
this being exposing the power that is under the hood while still keeping
people productive and not letting them shoot themselves in the foot (while
changing results).

~~~
zbruhnke
Congrats Quin, glad to see you guys rocking along! This is an example of a
solid team building a great product and iterating well over and over again

------
2pasc
Is Swiftype suited for ecommerce? (i.e. product search)? Do you have something
for mobile apps?

~~~
100k
Yes, we have a number of ecommerce customers. And we have mobile SDKs for iOS
and Android and a mobile web-optimized search experience:
[https://swiftype.com/mobile](https://swiftype.com/mobile)

~~~
2pasc
But in that case, do you do product search or mostly FAQ/Help related search?
Thx

~~~
100k
We do both product search and support-related search.

------
dm8
I'm curious, how is it different from IndexTank (which was acquired by
LinkedIn)?

